# tanks and some fish



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well here are my tanks they are all in my room I have 2-10g-1 20g-3-30g in here right now. I also have 1-20g-1-30g and 1 40g that are empty. I am currently trying to set up a stand for a bunch of my tanks after seeing a local breeders place, I already have plans in the making. and of course that will mean more room for more fish
the other pics are of my Bolivian rams, albino cories and my most recent fish some ABNs.
and I promise the tanks look way better in person the flash makes them all yucky.
2 10gs 1 has zebra danios the other I just filled tonight








20g being used as a drop tank for my Mbenji cichlids.








30g hex my tetra-rasbora community tank.








33g breeder, this has my bolivian rams, albino cories, and albino bristlenose plecos.








30g on the floor this have my redtop cobalt zebras(metriclima mbenji)









now to the fish. sorry the pics are dark I wasn't using flash on these.
albino cory








ABNs

























and one of my bolivian rams.









thats all for now but I will hopefully have more soon.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmmm.. yeah, they are pretty dark.

Try turning the light in the room off, the light in the tank on, and using your flash. Place the camera on an angle to the tank, so the light doesn't reflect. It works for me.


----------

